# Reporter working on an article about impact of rate cuts seeks drivers input



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A Boston reporter who covers Uber, is working on an article about the impact of the rate cuts.
The reporter will not quote you by name and will use aliases.

Please inbox me for reporters contact info.
*Please step up and be heard.*

Thanx you!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Two drivers have stepped up.
Need more Drivers... Boston, LA, NJ, Orlando, Louisville etc Drivers Please pitch it.
Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

For all the time forum members spend on constantly complaining about Uber, Not many are even willing to even speak with a reporter writing about the impact of the rate cuts. Nothing will come out of your constant carping in the limited confines of this forum. Please step up and have your opinions heard by a much wider audience. This reporter is Not going to quote you by name.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm not effected so I won't stand up. But can I just add if you are speaking up ensure you are providing accurate data. Double check your numbers and ask yourself if you work for Uber. How would you poke holes in your information. How would you spin it.

The worst that can happen is you put it out there and it gets picked apart. That's worse for you in the long run in the publics eyes and you don't want to become just a whiny driver with nothing that can back you up.

I'm not disputing anyone who is standing up and putting things forward. I just want to be sure you all know that with your take on the situation any good reporter will get a side from Uber. And they are experts at the spin game.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you really dont need any riders to do the interview
no matter what the industry, who likes paycuts?????????????????????????????????????????

if you get 100 riders, i doubt any of them will say yeah, the pay cuts are cool, smh

all you have to do is post the salary, 73cent/miles,and do the math on TV
the whole get paid less but get more riders is hogwash,disproved by the math
NO RIDERS NEEDED


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd advise caution here. For example, this article:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?utm_term=.ypWO2eVygP&s=mobile

Apparently Scott Eddy, an Uber driver in San Diego, gave an interview to the reporter regarding the issue of Santander vehicles being incorrectly registered as private instead of commercial. The driver also provided a copy of his registration document as proof of how he registered his vehicle. The reporter published both the interview and the registration document, complete with the document barcode.

The reporter then went on to mention that DMV officials he had interviewed stated that this person has committed "a prosecutable offense". With the registration barcode, DMV can easily identify both the vehicle and the driver, and prosecute him should they so choose.

Maybe Scott Eddy gave the reporter permission to publish all of this. If so then he was very foolish. Whatever the case, this person has unnecessarily left himself wide open to a range of negative consequences.

Be careful when talking to anyone, reporters included, about your own, personal, circumstances.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

No need to talk to reporter.Why would I ?I feel comfortable to complain/stand 
up/speak up/ etc in this forum or better
Yet to my wife at home after work.
I always though only thing can unite us 
Is UBER with its massive rate cut.
Silly me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so i guess everybody that bought a car/lease through the Uber program has commited a prosecutable offense?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

@chi1cabby I no longer drive Uber in Denver because of the rate cuts. I'd be happy to chat with a reporter. It's not one of the cities you mentioned but I'm still available.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so i guess everybody that bought a car/lease through the Uber program has commited a prosecutable offense?


Technically, yes, it would appear so. Practically, though, no. The DMV official interviewed stated that _all_ commercial driving in a privately registered vehicle is prohibited. That would include all private Uber, Lyft and Sidecar drivers, plus all pizza delivery, Postmates etc etc drivers. DMV can't prosecute everybody. Maybe just a few cases to set an example if they wished.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'd advise caution here. For example, this article:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?utm_term=.ypWO2eVygP&s=mobile
> 
> ...


"On a recent rainy Friday morning, Uber drew current and would-be UberX drivers to a Los Angeles auto dealership with the promise of free pizza and the opportunity to get a new car through its financing programs. (In fact, no pizza was provided.) More than a dozen men and women attended the session, one of many that the company has been holding around the country in recent months."

I know this isn't relevant to the discussion, but man, that is so like Uber. I bet that pizza was going to be the biggest pizza ever! I bet there was even a graph showing how much bigger this was than any other pizza.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "On a recent rainy Friday morning, Uber drew current and would-be UberX drivers to a Los Angeles auto dealership with the promise of free pizza and the opportunity to get a new car through its financing programs. (In fact, no pizza was provided.) More than a dozen men and women attended the session, one of many that the company has been holding around the country in recent months."
> 
> I know this isn't relevant to the discussion, but man, that is so like Uber. I bet that pizza was going to be the biggest pizza ever! I bet there was even a graph showing how much bigger this was than any other pizza.


Ah, but did attendees "opt in" via email for the pizza guarantee beforehand? Bet they didn't.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm not effected so I won't stand up. But can I just add if you are speaking up ensure you are providing accurate data. Double check your numbers and ask yourself if you work for Uber. How would you poke holes in your information. How would you spin it.
> 
> The worst that can happen is you put it out there and it gets picked apart. That's worse for you in the long run in the publics eyes and you don't want to become just a whiny driver with nothing that can back you up.
> 
> ...


There not that good at it! Really??? I have read many Uber responses to media...lame!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Txchick said:


> There not that good at it! Really??? I have read many Uber responses to media...lame!


I think my point is, be sure when you talk to the media you are sure on the facts. Venting can't be the only thing you do. Because like all media stories you will get critics. And good solid facts that can't be disputed and will add more credibility to the story.

I just want to see people succeed in the changes and be heard.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I can send him my spreadsheet that proves the 20% cut in fares is really 36% cut in driver pay


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Two drivers have stepped up.
> Need more Drivers... Boston, LA, NJ, Orlando, Louisville etc Drivers Please pitch it.
> Thanx!


How do I send you a message


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'd advise caution here. For example, this article:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?utm_term=.ypWO2eVygP&s=mobile
> 
> ...


Please, we need to be heard at any cost, you cannot be a ***** all your life. We must stand up in force !!!!!!!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I can send him my spreadsheet that proves the 20% cut in fares is really 36% cut in driver pay


I contacted the reporter. That would be great sending your spreadsheet!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> How do I send you a message


Contact @chi1cabby & reporter info will be provided.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> How do I send you a message


Click on my avatar. Hit start conversation. 
I'm sending you a message now...
Thank you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'd advise caution here. For example, this article:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kenbensinger/ubers-yawning-insurance-gap?utm_term=.ypWO2eVygP&s=mobile
> 
> ...


It looks like my post may have been misinterpreted. There was/is no insinuation from me that the reporter acted with impropriety in producing this article. My point was rather to question whether or not it's the greatest idea to admit to prosecutable offenses in public, and then provide proof of it for all to see.


----------

